
Show HN: Price Oracle for Decentralized Finance Apps - iamwil
We built a data feed oracle to write prices on-chain, and it’s live on the Ropsten test network!<p>In Decentralized Finance (Defi), you can build your own financial instruments and you often need an oracle to write off-chain prices onto the blockchain.<p>We built an oracle focused on data feeds because the current options are too expensive and slow for regularly, repeating data. This oracle is designed for price feeds and uses public key encryption to validate the data submitted is accurate.<p>We modeled our oracle off of MakerDao and generalized the design to work with any datafeed. We’re currently maintaining four datasets with ETH&#x2F;USD, USDT&#x2F;USD, PAX&#x2F;USD, and DAI&#x2F;USD.<p>You can track the prices reported onchain with our dashboard: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ropsten.dirtoracle.com&#x2F;. Our smart contract is open sourced at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;dirtprotocol&#x2F;dirtoracle.<p>Check it out and we&#x27;d love to get your feedback!
======
federiconitidi
How are the price feeds collected/assembled?

~~~
iamwil
At the source, they sign their prices. If a source isn't willing to sign,
you'd have to trust proxy signers to sign the price for the source. Reporters
read from the signers (proxy or the original), sort the prices, and try to
write them on-chain.

You can see an overview of the entire system here:
[https://docsend.com/view/83g3mnp](https://docsend.com/view/83g3mnp)

